# Artisan Roast from Edinburgh



## Gaius (Feb 10, 2017)

I've recently subscribed to thecoffeeroaster and for my first order got a batch of 4 different single origin Artisan Roast coffees.

Arrived to Slovenija after 5day after roast date.

Got El Libano light Guat, Chisi Malawi, Aricha Etiopia and Ruri Musasa Rwanda, already tried all four of them but somehow i am only getting quite sour shoots.

Do any of you guys have any experience with mentioned beans, i really hope they travelled well since i am having difficulties finding a sweet spot. They all

tend to be beans with fruit orientation, but all i am really getting is strong acidity and quite sour shoots. Ive tried couple of variants with increasing dose

(as being underextracted), changed the tamerature and tried different yield but without real success of improvements.

Tried 92-93temp, 18-19 ims flat and convex basket yield from 32g-39g in 27-31sec.

Thanks for any tip


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

I see from the Artisan Roast website https://www.artisanroast.co.uk/collections/coffee that the Chisi and the Aricha are not recommended for espresso. I don't see the El Libano but if it's a light roast then it too may be intended for other brew methods. Did you receive any brew guides with the beans?

I've had a pourover with the Aricha in store which was delicious. That doesn't mean you can't keep trying but you may end up wasting more coffee. Switching between the beans probably won't help you achieve better results though.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Too short extraction, try ristretto style 18g in 25g out in 30 seconds


----------



## Gaius (Feb 10, 2017)

Yeah i know there are not exactly marking them on their web as perfect for espresso, but i was told they are pretty pretty good in espresso as well.

No instructions, they have marked one of their coffes at:


Dose - 19.5g / Yield - 37 - 39g @ 92.5°C / Brew time - In the range of 27 - 30 seconds.

Will try ristrettos, thanks!


----------

